# lazy boy pop up



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty cool idea!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PNEUMATIC-CHAIR...goryZ910QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That really is a cool idea.....never woulda seen it coming....Although, I'm gonna have chips and beer spilled everywhere with THAT sitting in the living room!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow... has anyone thought about how relatively simple it would be to MAKE one of these? Chair seat is on a hinge, use a scissor-lift type extender with an ultra lightweight body armature/foam head?? Putting it on my list.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Why does the title to this thread sound so dirty? LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Why does the title to this thread sound so dirty? LOL.


PERV!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> PERV!!


You made me this way. I didn't want to do it, I didn't want to do it. LOL.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

If you want to see a great use of chair mechanisms that you can easily adapt to your own displays ,check out Dave the Deads post. Fantastic ideas and fantastic props.


----------

